# Rattling Cwc G10!



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

I just got my G10 CWC quartz back from the watchmaker only to noticed, when I got home, that it rattles! :crybaby: Obviously I am taking it back. There isn't much inside G10s so do any of you have any ideas what the problem might be?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

MuDu said:


> I just got my G10 CWC quartz back from the watchmaker only to noticed, when I got home, that it rattles! :crybaby: Obviously I am taking it back. There isn't much inside G10s so do any of you have any ideas what the problem might be?


Have you taken the battery out and it still rattles?


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> MuDu said:
> 
> 
> > I just got my G10 CWC quartz back from the watchmaker only to noticed, when I got home, that it rattles! :crybaby: Obviously I am taking it back. There isn't much inside G10s so do any of you have any ideas what the problem might be?
> ...


Yup :cry2:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Maybe they changed the movement for a thinner one? or left out a spacer? maybe the dial has come unstuck?


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Maybe they changed the movement for a thinner one? or left out a spacer? maybe the dial has come unstuck?


He didn't change the whole movement; he put a new circuit in. My first thought was that it might be a spacer, however I'm not familiar with the movements (Does anybody have any pics?). I will take it in to the watchmakers next week to pick up my other CWC (0555)which is getting a new crystal.

I had always steered clear of G10's as I prefered the mechanical W10s; I have to say that I am converted! They feel very solid AND the second hand actually falls on the second markers!


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I've got a 2008 "GS2000" version which has a date, super luminova lume and no battery hatch, and it has a Ronda movement inside. I have partly verified this by comparing the typeface on the date wheel. I'm reluctant to take the back cover off myself because I might mark it and it needs a watch press to put it back on which I don't have. The fact is that CWC have used different movements over the years, and they have always been highest quality swiss made movements.

heres a photo of a 1985 CWC G10 that has a ETA 955.102 inside which I found via google images

here's a photo of the ETA 955.112 inside my hamilton khaki

heres some information about the Ronda 715, which I believe is inside my GS2000. I'm pretty sure they would have used the swiss made 5 jewelled gilt version rather than the swiss parts 1 jewel nickel version because it says "swiss made" on the dial. Ronda also make a version of this movement that uses a lithium battery for >10 years battery life, I have no idea if thats whats inside my CWC, but that would explain the lack of a battery hatch because the battery is much bigger.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Doesn't it have a thick metal spacer, not 100%?


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Doesn't it have a thick metal spacer, not 100%?


 Well it aint rattling anymore; I took it to my watchmaker and after taking the back off he couldn't see anything loose or missing (space was there); after a few frustrating attempts at replacing the back (still rattling)it stopped! Wer'e both flumoxed.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

MuDu said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't it have a thick metal spacer, not 100%?
> ...


Perhaps the back wasn't on properly, not to worry then!


----------

